# Roof rail weatherstrip channel



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone repo roof rail weatherstrip channel for a 69? Thanks. Have only seen it for a chevelle


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*roof channels*

don't know if the Chinese make them but I have both sides to a 68 they should be the same what else do you need?


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looking for a decent trunk lid also


----------



## Micah (Mar 4, 2020)

frankrp said:


> *roof channels*
> 
> don't know if the Chinese make them but I have both sides to a 68 they should be the same what else do you need?


I need them if you still have them


frankrp said:


> *roof channels*
> 
> don't know if the Chinese make them but I have both sides to a 68 they should be the same what else do you need?


I need them if you still have them


frankrp said:


> *roof channels*
> 
> don't know if the Chinese make them but I have both sides to a 68 they should be the same what else do you need?


I need them if you still have them 8505034113 thanks micah


----------

